# 2 X 70'S Omegas Need Service



## breader (Aug 8, 2005)

Can anyone help?,

I have two Omegas that are in need of a good service, both are early 70's. Can anyone supply me with a name of someone who will give them a good service preferably I the south of England but no big deal.

Many thanks in advance.

Brett


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

breader said:


> Can anyone help?,
> 
> I have two Omegas that are in need of a good service, both are early 70's. Can anyone supply me with a name of someone who will give them a good service preferably I the south of England but no big deal.
> 
> ...


pictures


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

A few options out there Brett.....

Roy, who owns the forum ( click the RLT banner at the top of the page )

Silver Hawk, a member here, contact via the Electric watches banner in the quartz sub forum , he lives on the South coast.

Steve Burrage, contact via a Google search for rytetimewatchrepairs

Ive used them all and they are all great to deal with...


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Cheal in Rye?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

send them to Omega in Swizterland.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

chrisx74 said:


> send them to Omega in Swizterland.


Yada yada yada

Cost again but you will soon be at 50 posts


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisx74 said:


> send them to Omega in Swizterland.


I knew I was wasting my time trying to make 50 decent posts before I could buy something from the sales forum... I should have copied this guy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Lampoc said:


> chrisx74 said:
> 
> 
> > send them to Omega in Swizterland.
> ...


speed posting just to make sales won't be tolerated his sales posts have been removed and he's been demoted back to new member


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

pg tips said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > chrisx74 said:
> ...


Why? That was a good advice. I sent two watches to Omega myself in the past. Can't I suggest this guy to do the same?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha Ha  didnt know Switzerland was near the south of England pmsl :jawdrop:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

1250banditman said:


> Ha Ha  didnt know Switzerland was near the south of England pmsl :jawdrop:


That's not the point. It makes no sense to me to find something near you when the best option is to send to Omega.

Everytime I tried some watchmaker here in Italy I had to regret my choice. So, to me, the best thing this guy can do is send there.

As for speed posting I think you don't have to be prolific to give an advice. Why should I write hundreds words when the point is just there???

Send to Omega period.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

pg tips said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > chrisx74 said:
> ...


Who decides what's speed posting? That's only my posting style! No more words than needed. So??


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

chrisx74 said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha  didnt know Switzerland was near the south of England pmsl :jawdrop:
> ...


Good job I dont have to send my bike to Suzuki in Japan every time I need it servicing then :starwars:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

speed posting is making 50 posts in an hour just so you can use the sales forum, it doesn't matter if the posts are one or 1,000 words long.

You can post war and peace if you want but if you do it 50 times in an hour you'll still get busted down


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

... Or worse. :sly:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I heard of someone sending their vintage Omega's back to Switzerland for repair, and they removed the "bronze" mechanical movements and replaced them with ETA movements, when he discovered what happened he emitted a sound similar to Concorde going through the sound barrier........ :grin:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

How about Swiss Time Services? They did a good job with my Omega Seamaster 1040.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

How abbout value? Some 70's Omegas are not worth much money at all... Sending thenm to Omega could prove to cost far more than their value. Unless of course they have great sentimental value...

Rob


----------

